# comment vérifier les ventilateurs ?



## micmac57 (1 Juin 2011)

sur mon MBP 15 pouces, je constate une sensation de température élevée, sans déclenchement des ventilateurs. Cela fait un bon moment que je n'entends pas les ventilateurs. 
Comment vérifier la température ? comment vérifier le fonctionnement des ventilateurs ? y a t il un logiciel qui ait cette fonction 

merci


----------



## ziommm (1 Juin 2011)

Un widget pour Dashboard qui s'appelle "iStat Pro", donne de nombreuses informations systèmes, y compris la vitesse des ventilateurs et les températures aux différentes sondes.


----------



## micmac57 (1 Juin 2011)

merci pour ce widget complet et rapide
mais comment savoir si les ventilateurs sont en état de marche car il me semble que mon macbook chauffe trop sans déclencher les ventilateurs ? 
ou bien à partir de quelle température doivent ils se déclencher ?


----------



## Lucieaus (1 Juin 2011)

Lances une longue vidéo en Flash, coupe le son, puis revient quelques minutes plus tard.
L'ordinateur devrait rapidement atteindre 80 à 85° et les ventilateurs turbinant alors comme des malades.

Cela dit, je ne sais pas si c'est véritablement lié à la température. Chez moi les ventilateurs tournent plus rapidement sur du Flash que lors de l'encodage d'une grosse vidéo, alors que l'ordinateur est légèrement plus chaud.

Mais le Flash c'est radical pour faire hurler de douleur les Macintosh.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (2 Juin 2011)

mon dieu flash ... pff si je pouvais je le dégage directement celui la !!!  :love:


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> mon dieu flash ... pff si je pouvais je le dégage directement celui la !!!  :love:



C'est clair, une vrai m.... ce programme.

Moi j'ai installé clickToFlash sur safari comme ça je matte les video sur youtube en H264

Vive le HTML 5


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Comme indiqué il existe iStat Pro en widget qui donne de nombreuses info sur l'état de ton Mac. Pour 16$ tu as iStat menus 3 pour l'avoir constamment dans le coin supérieur droit de ton écran. Avec iStat menus 3 il est possible d'agir sur la vitesse de rotation des ventlos pour passer de 2000rpm à 4000rpm si tu estimes que la température augmente de trop. Si la température monte brusquement c'est peut être que le mode turbo s'est activé, je ne sais pas. 

http://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/


----------

